# George Best



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Stupid cnut

Surely someone more deserving of a liver

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/3443821.stm


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

That german bloke might like it - nicely marinaded too!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Agreed, he should be forced to give it back so someone more deserving can use it.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> That german bloke might like it - nicely marinaded too!


... and a nice Chianti ;D

Moley

P.S. What a silly sod.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

What a lowlife tramp he is.

If he didn't have money, that's where he'd be - on a parkbench drinking his special brew.

F**k off and die George you're a waste of space  (sorry if this is a bit of harsh but he is such a twat)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I totally agree with L8_0RGY on his post.


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

he could always move in with GazandJan, he d fit right in.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

On Celebrities in the Jungle - did you hear Alex's story of yet another bust up they'd had? He'd stormed out, got drunk (again), picked up a couple of hookers, and took them back to a hotel room. Where they went through his pockets, and fleeced him of 2 grand! lol! As well as being a pisshead, he's definately lacking in common sense.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> F**k off and die George you're a waste of space  (sorry if this is a bit of harsh but he is such a twat)


Aye a bit harsh. I wouldn,t wish death on anyone - well with the notable exceptions of Robbie Williams and Jamie Oliver. 

...perhaps he was missing Mrs Best.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Aye a bit harsh. I wouldn,t wish death on anyone - well with the notable exceptions of Robbie Williams and Jamie Oliver.


And Jordan


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

to be fair to the guy....

his wife (soon to be ex) is in the jungle, with cock - roaches.... stuck up her bits

on the other hand - stupid prat.
Deserves all he got 

(not the fact that he is ruining liver no2 - alchoism not to be taken lightly - but drving afterwards....)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

If his new liver was one transplanted from a late relative of mine, and he was treating it with so little respect I'd go round there personally and help myself to it back.

I'm sure he'd need a drink or two by the time I'd finished.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Alcoholism is a disease... and with most diseases it's hard to self treat... What annoys me (apart from his wasted talent and the fact he's a twat) is that his "friends" buy him drinks. A true friend would have taken him to a clinic and made sure he wasn't drinking... :-/

There is no known "cure" for alcohol dependency. An alcoholic who has not touched a drop for 30 years can still suffer a relapse...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Alcoholism is a killer!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Alcoholism is a killer!! Â


Really? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YES! Not many people actually realise it does infact and will kill eventually sadly!


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

His Liver is up for grabs on E-Bay already i belive :-/


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> YES! Not many people actually realise it does infact and will kill eventually sadly!


The sadness depends on who it is, if it's George Best, the whole of England has seen him in the papers for being drunk so much i think some may be glad.


----------

